# Return of the Red Scorpions!



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

After recently borrowing the foot troops from my old Red Scorpion Marine army back of the mate i had sold them to so that I could get some pics for the Space Marine Gallery, i have regreted selling then more and more.

My mate upon hearing me bemoan my idiocy at flogging an up and running army, has said that i can buy them back at the price i sold them for and even better on an hire purchase basis.

This is of course something i could only say yes to, so i have. 

The army is very troop heavy so i only really have to paint all the special bits and replace all the old style rhinos hulls with the new ones. 

I am over the moon with this result and it means that i have a viable army to get playing again. Brighton Warlords are going to be getting a visit from Vash very soon.:eyebrow:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Why do you HAVE to change the rhinos? Keep the old ones, give yer army a bit of old skool flavour. eace:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't _have_ too FW, but I sure don't want to mix them and to be honest ive been painting the old ones for over two thirds of my life and fancy a change. :wink:

It will be a gradual process as its 2x Razorback, 3x Rhino, 1x Whirwind,1x Vinicator and I have a limited wallet atm.

The plan is to move this army up to Apocalypse size, seeing as Wertypop has stolen a bit of a march on me with his guard and must have about 4000pts by now these old RS of mine give me a fighting chance to catch him up.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

4000 points guard is quite impresssive when theres no one to play with!

and good vash, perhaps you could old skool your vehicles like that pre heresy army in the painting and modelling section. new models, old skool.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> 4000 points guard is quite impresssive when theres no one to play with!
> 
> and good vash, perhaps you could old skool your vehicles like that pre heresy army in the painting and modelling section. new models, old skool.


I know Ive been buying like mad.But there is not much else to do in the Falkands so ive been painting and glueing a fair bit:wink:

And even with 4000pts Vash would most likely still beat me with less:worried:


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like a bit of luck!

I'd love to get my hands on some of the armies I painted way, way back when... *sigh*

Happy for you, none the less.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

wertypop said:


> And even with 4000pts Vash would most likely still beat me with less:worried:


dont worry, plasma guns are your friend!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well heres a list of the bits that are painted and ready to go, have a look and see if there are any bits you would suggest i could/should add in?

Remember that this was put together in third edition.

Heres the list without and points as the one thing i do not have is the Codex. Doh!

All squad have full tactical markings so squad number refers to that.

*HQs*

Terminator Commander with Chainfist and Power Axe.
Terminator Chaplian with Crozius and Storm Bolter.
Terminator Librairian with Force Axe and Combi Melta.
Chaplian with Bolt Pistol,Crozius and Jump Pack.
Chaplian with Power Fist and Crozius.

Veteran Sergeants

Weird i know but my power armoured vet sarges get moved around from squad to squad when i write a list, so i keep them seperate.

Stormbolter, Chainsword.
Power Sword, Boltpistol.
Power Fist, Storm Shield.
Jump Pack, Power Fist and Bolt Pistol.

*Elites*
Veteran Squad 5. 8x CC Veterans.
Dreadnought 1. Missile Launcher, Twin Lascannon.
Dreadnought 2. Multimelta. Power Claw.

*Troops*

_Scout Squad 1._ 7x CC Scout + Vet Sarge with Power Axe.
_Scout Squad 2._ 10x Boltgun Scout inc Heavy Bolter.
_Tactical Squad 1._ 6x Marine inc Heavy Bolter and Flamer.
_Tactical Squad 2._ 6x Marine inc Heavy Bolter and Plasmagun.
_Tactical Squad 3._ 5x Marine inc Heavy Bolter and Plasmagun.
_Tactical Squad 4._ 6x Marine inc Misslie Launcher and Meltagun.
_Tactical Squad 5._ 5x Marine inc Meltagun.
_Tactical Squad 6._ 5x Marine.
*
Fast Attack*

Assauly Squad 8. 9x Marine inc 1x Plasma Pistol.

*Heavy Support*
Landraider Crusader.
Vindicator.
Whirlwind.
Devestator Squad 10. 8x Marine inc 3x Lascannon, 1x Missile Launcher.
Devestator Squad 11. 8x Marine inc 3x Heavy Bolter.

Dedicated Transports.
3x Rhino.
1x Multimelta Razorback. (Rules now only available in Imperial Armour2.)
1x Lascannon Twin Plasmagun Razorback. (Rules now only available in Imperial Armour2.)

There are also some odds and sods that are not worth mentioning like one Sniper Scout Etc.


----------

